# Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?



## wowa.krohmer (10. Oktober 2015)

Hey boardies,
Ich hatte mir mal vor paar Jahren ne brandungsrute und eine Hochseerute, beides mit Rolle zugelegt. Kann ich die Hochseerute mit 1500g wurfgewicht auch zum brandungsangeln verwenden ? Da ist wohl eine multirolle drauf...

Ich geh das erste Mal zum brandungsangeln, also hab da echt keine Erfahrung mit. Und mit multirollen auch nicht


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Können = Ja

Sinnvoll = Nein 

Schau dir mal den Brandungsruten- und Rollen Thread an. Da findest du Info´s was an Gerät genutzt wird. 

Ruten 3,90m - 5,00m  WG- 250gr.
Rollen = meist Stationär 

Gruß David


----------



## dorschfreund85 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das wenn man die übung hat es mit der multi weiter geht.


----------



## Wollebre (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Hochseerute mit 1500g WG kannst fürs Trolling auf Marlin- oder schwere Tune nehmen aber nicht nicht zum Brandungsangeln. 

 Besser beschreibe mal um was für eine Rute es handelt. Auch Länge, Gewicht und was für Ringe drauf sind.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Ich vermute ja, dass diese Hochseerute so eine ewig lange Naturköderrute ist, wie man sie vor nicht wenigen Jahren mit sehr langen Wattwurmvorfächern und kiloschweren Bleien vom Kutter aus fischte. Er meint desewegen, dass man sie ob der Länge auch als Wurfrute einsetzen könnte.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Hallo wowa.krohmer,

wenn Du keine Erfahrung mir Brandungsangeln UND Multirollen hast, dann versuche die Unerfahrenheit zu halbieren; lass mal die Multirolle und probiere es mit der Stationärrolle, denn als Neuling zwei Sachen miteinander Anpacken in denen man keine Erfahrung hat, das wird nichts.
Anmerkung: ich verstehe nichts vom Brandungsangeln aber was vom Werfen und um mit der Multirolle gut klarzukommen braucht es schon einiges an Übung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wowa777 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Hab meinen "alten" account wieder gefunden.

Lajos, ich werde das wohl auch so tun


----------



## doc040 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*

Moin, mit der Multirolle in der Brandung fischen,ist eigentlich kein Problem,aber es geht nicht mit jeder. Deine 1500gr. Rute ist auch eher ungeeignet,die brechen meistens im Spitzenbereich weg. Es sei denn,du hast eine englische Surfrute, die halten das. Das Problem des werfens mit der multirolle ,ist hier zu Lande eigentlich nur die Technik. Ansonsten ist die multi mit einer dicken Schnur klar im Vorteil.Allerdings sind e Spulen,leichteres handling,durch weniger Aufpassen beim aufspulen die klaren Vorteile einer Stationärrolle!


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das wenn man die übung hat es mit der multi weiter geht.



Hast du Erfahrungen damit?
Erzähl mal mit welcher Ausrüstung du fischt?


----------



## doc040 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit multirolle?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrungen damit?
> Erzähl mal mit welcher Ausrüstung du fischt?



Moin ,moin, wenn du mit her multi in der Brandung los willst, ist ne 7ht von daiwa die günstigste und ausgereifteste Rolle. Schneller und weiter kann es mit her turbo gehen! Hast du allerdings Steine und Kanten brauchst du rollen mit power 7ht mag,7ht mag St,Penn mag Penn fathom daiwa slosh, shimano speedmaster. Ne Abu ist auch okay,,allerdings ist die kraft, ein Manko. Das gleiche bei akios,obwohl sie echt gut laufen! Ruten, gibt es genug, Century zziplex, conoflex ,daiwa ,shimano, sonik, anyfish anywhere, auch vercellys, Abu oder Shakespeares haben welche,klar gibt es noch cls,oder auch noch in Testphase Pontos! Das ganze sollte man allerdings nur mit mono einsetzen,dicke! Schlagschnur und vernünftige clips! Dann sind Würfe über 200m  drin. Technik ist die andere Geschichte.  Wenn Mann mit Multi weit wirft,dann hat man auch nicht mehr das Krabben Problem! Hierzu Lande aber meistens ein Problem der zu erlernder Technik!


----------

